# Cuanto tiempo se puede dejar un cautin conectado??



## ll2ollvll3o (Jul 15, 2010)

Es que tengo esa duda, tenia un cautin con temperatura controlada, pero la punta se agarraba con una rosquita que se termino rompiendo, tremendo susto que me dio cuando se safo.. 
ahorita tengo quemados el dedo indice y el pulgar, ahora quiero comprar un cautin con punta que se enrosque para quitarme ese miedo que traigo ahorita.. solo que tengo esa duda... si dejo mucho tiempo el cautin conectado que pasa?? si es de 25w.. se quema el cautin o algo...

Cuando era chavo me regalaron un cautin de pistola, pero luego me di cuenta que el plastico se empezo a derretir..  y de ahi en fuera lo deje un tiempo...

pienso comprarme este cautin, que es de lo "mejorsito" que pude encontrar aca donde vivo..

http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=SP-23

pero todavia tengo la duda de que no sea de temperatura controlada... que puede pasar..


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 16, 2010)

yo tengo ese que te quieres comprar y lo he dejado mas de 24 horas trabajando y no le pasa nada (recuerden apagar el cautin) la temperatura la controlo con un dimer que me encontre entre mis cosas


----------



## ll2ollvll3o (Jul 16, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo tengo ese que te quieres comprar y lo he dejado mas de 24 horas trabajando y no le pasa nada (recuerden apagar el cautin) la temperatura la controlo con un dimer que me encontre entre mis cosas



y lo dejaste 24 hrs con el dimer o sin el dimer??

si no uso algo para regular la temperatura que pasa?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 16, 2010)

De que se puede dejar todo el día encendido, se puede... Así pasan las pruebas de calidad...
Por cierto, calienta bien ese cautín, con ese he llegado a soldar cables cal. 14AWG del tipo instalación eléctrica. Tendré que comprar otro...

Saludos!!!


----------



## ll2ollvll3o (Jul 16, 2010)

Es que el que tenia de control de temperatura la punta se ponia roja.. roja.. roja.. y mejor lo desconectaba.. jajajajajaja.. T_T


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 16, 2010)

ll2ollvll3o dijo:


> Es que el que tenia de control de temperatura la punta se ponia roja.. roja.. roja.. y mejor lo desconectaba.. jajajajajaja.. T_T


eso me alegro la noche, lo he dejado con y sin el dimer


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

Además de que *NO* es ecológico dejar el cautín encendido inútilmente, este se va deteriorando al estar caliente en forma permanente y se deteriora mas rápido cuanto menor es su calidad.

En algún lugar del Foro puse un esquema para *no* olvidarse el soldador encendido.


----------



## ll2ollvll3o (Jul 16, 2010)

Y es normal que toda la punta se ponga al rojo vivo?? no se supone que tiene control de temperatura??? o me estoy confundiendo... '


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

ll2ollvll3o dijo:


> Y es normal que toda la punta se ponga al rojo vivo?? no se supone que tiene control de temperatura??? o me estoy confundiendo... '


No, no es normal.

La temperatura del soldador (Cautín) se auto-regula por la variación de la resistencia del propio calefactor, a medida que se calienta la resistencia aumenta hasta llegar a un punto de equilibrio.
Si el soldador o cautín es de baja calidad, el alambre con que está confeccionado el calefactor también lo es, por lo que no cumple con su cometido de mantener la temperatura y se sobre-calienta poniéndose rojo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2010)

Yo tenía uno a pistola (transformador) que de noche y sin soldar (sin disiparle calor) se ponía la punta cereza oscuro. Creo que si es un cerámico no es normal , aunque en esos de 30 / 200 a gatillo podría ocurrir si no se suelda.

Saludos !

P.S.: me he olvidado montones de veces el soldador encendido toda la noche y darme cuenta al otro día ya tardecito . . . pero es un Goot japonés


----------



## ll2ollvll3o (Jul 16, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No, no es normal.
> 
> La temperatura del soldador (Cautín) se auto-regula por la variación de la resistencia del propio calefactor, a medida que se calienta la resistencia aumenta hasta llegar a un punto de equilibrio.
> Si el soldador o cautín es de baja calidad, el alambre con que está confeccionado el calefactor también lo es, por lo que no cumple con su cometido de mantener la temperatura y se sobre-calienta poniéndose rojo.



mmmmmm... entonces esta mal que se pongo rojo..  inclusive no tenia mas de 10 min y ya estaba rojo.. es este modelo.. http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=CAU-350
pienso cambiarlo por un weller de 25w http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=SP-23 es de lo "mejorsito" que econtre por donde vivo..  porque el otro se me safo la punta cuando estaba soldando y tremenda quemada que me di.. pero no si no sirve y se pone rojo no tiene caso conservarlo..

Y entonces si tengo un soldador y estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual me lleva 1 hr, puedo dejar el soldador conectado (sin tener control de temperatura) no le pasa nada al soldador?? y no tendria porque ponerse la punta roja verdad?? solo para confirmar bien, es que no me quiero quedar con esa duda.. 

o tendria que estar conectando y desconectandolo cierto tiempo.. ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

ll2ollvll3o dijo:


> mmmmmm... entonces esta mal que se pongo rojo..  inclusive no tenia mas de 10 min y ya estaba rojo.. es este modelo..


No esta "Nada" bien



> pienso cambiarlo por un weller de 25w es de lo "mejorsito" que econtre por donde vivo..  porque el otro se me safo la punta cuando estaba soldando y tremenda quemada que me di.. pero no si no sirve y se pone rojo no tiene caso conservarlo..


Yo diría que no, incluso si esta rojo son mas de 750º lo cual es muy malo para cualquiér componente que vallas a soldar.


> Y entonces si tengo un soldador y estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual me lleva 1 hr, puedo dejar el soldador conectado (sin tener control de temperatura) no le pasa nada al soldador?? y no tendria porque ponerse la punta roja verdad?? solo para confirmar bien, es que no me quiero quedar con esa duda..


No pasa nada, el regulador es para ajustar la potencia del soldador según el tipo de componente que vallas a soldar, no es lo mismo un integrado (Cápsula DIP) que un transistor con cápsula TO3.


> o tendria que estar conectando y desconectandolo cierto tiempo.. ??


No es necesario


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jul 16, 2010)

Mmmm, yo siendo sincero, me he olvidado muchas veces de mi soldador enchufado, hasta ahora no le ha pasado nada, y a veces lo he dejado toda la noche, y lo unico que he notado es que se ha juntado un poco de mugre en la punta, pero nunca le he visto la punta roja ni morada.
Mi soldador es marca TAIYO (creo) punta ceramica, nunca me ha fallado, y lleva funcionando como 3 años, y si bien, no lo uso Tanto, por ahí se me golpea, o como dije antes, me olvido de desconectarlo.
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 16, 2010)

Les tiro una buena idea, lo que pueden hacer es un soporte que tenga un final de carrera, usan un diodo para alimentarlo con medio ciclo y el nc del final de carrera lo ponen en paralelo con el diodo.
Esto mantiene el soldador a una temperatura mas baja mientras no lo usan  y dura mucho mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Les tiro una buena idea, lo que pueden hacer es un soporte que tenga un final de carrera, usan un diodo para alimentarlo con medio ciclo y el nc del final de carrera lo ponen en paralelo con el diodo.
> Esto mantiene el soldador a una temperatura mas baja mientras no lo usan  y dura mucho mas.


 

Ese lo tengo hecho y funciona muy muy bién , además el soldador recupera temperatura en segundos .

Pero cuando me lo olvido , me lo olvido apoyado en la mesa .

Saludos !


----------



## ll2ollvll3o (Jul 16, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas.. 
he decidido dejar ese soldador y comprar uno weller de 25, espero que a ese no se le ponga la punta roja a los 10 min como el que tenia.. 

una pregunta, en varios tutos en video he visto que usan soportes para poner las placas y empezar a soldar, por aqui hay algun tuto para hacer uno casero?? yo para apoyarme usaba la latita de pasta de soldar, en un extremo la tapa y en otro la parte de abajo.. jajajajajajaja.. saben de algun soporte casero??


----------

